# Solved: code 10 problem with keyboard



## yaga (Sep 12, 2009)

at first i had a conflict between mouse and keyboard so i connected the mouse to the usb. -fixed
then i had code 41 so i deleted upperfilter value in registry. -fixed?


the message i get now is "This device cannot start. (Code 10)".

i use the standard 101/102-key or microsoft natural ps/2 keyboard.

model:
SOFT 
F-21XQ


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Have you tried to uninstall the keyboard? Or try try this: http://www.pchell.com/hardware/usbcode10.shtml


----------



## yaga (Sep 12, 2009)

ya, i tried uninstall already but didnt fix.

that page cant help me. it talks about usb devices problem but i have a keyboard with a different kind of connection.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Its a PS2 keyboard with a round connector then?


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Are these the keys you deleted from the registry: 

To resolve this behavior, follow these steps:
Start Registry Editor (Regedt32.exe).
Locate the UpperFilters value under the following key in the registry:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Contro l\Class\{4D36E965-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}

On the Edit menu, click Delete, and then click OK.
Locate the LowerFilters value under the same key in the registry:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Class\{4D36E965-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}

Did they recreate themselves and if so what does it list for them?


----------



## yaga (Sep 12, 2009)

i deleted only upperfilters. there wasnt any lowerfilters value there in the first place.

i deleted that value from 4D36E96B-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318.
i didnt touch 4D36E965-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318.

its not there anymore so it didnt recreate itself.


----------



## yaga (Sep 12, 2009)

Triple6 said:


> Its a PS2 keyboard with a round connector then?


yes.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Do you have any keyboard/mouse software installed? If so remove it. Also does it work in Safe Mode? You don't have SpySweeper installed by chance do you?


----------



## yaga (Sep 12, 2009)

no, no and no.


----------



## yaga (Sep 12, 2009)

WOOOOOOOHOOOOOO i finally fixed it !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
after 3 ****ing weeks i can finally write with my keyboard !!!!!

this is what i did.

while in the process of fixing the keyboard i found out that 4D36E96B-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318 is the keyboard device.

also realized "the device cannot start" is probably something in registry.

so i googled 4D36E96B-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318 and got to this page: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/256233.
it basicly said i deleted a value but not the right way. so i rewrote the value but like it said in that page and VUALA ! no more yellow ! in the Device Manager.

learned alot about the computer in this 3 weeks of fixing lots of problems on my computer, one of them is the keyboard.

thanks for the help anyway.
cya again when i have a problem someday. (maybe soon? who knows).

EDIT:
do you know why *Lkbdflt2* was added to upperfilter value? i dont think i installed anything that should do that.
if it was there before, why it makes problems now ?


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Its the Logitech keyboard filter driver.

Glad you got it fixed.


----------

